Ask YC: Release a founders “starting-up understanding” template that has cliffs? - jayzalowitz
======
pdshrader
First off, a share in what? Is this assuming that, like most startups seeking
investors, the company is formed as a Delaware corporation? Or do you want
something more along the lines of a partnership agreement, to use before any
of the founders form an actual entity?

The form of this agreement would heavily depend on the context.

------
leblancfg
I'm a neophyte here, but I don't understand what that means. Are you asking
past YC founders to release a short statement regarding "starting-up
understanding"? And what are cliffs?

~~~
jayzalowitz
Yeah, basically, if the shift founders had signed a 1 page non tremendously
complex statement saying that there is a 1 year cliff and this is what happens
if someone isn't there (An advisor share for example) there wouldn't be a
lawsuit at the moment.

